# Motor completed, dyno & 1/4 mile



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

My motor was completed a few days ago. 393 RWHP and 429 FPTQ with a Automatic. 1/4 mile was also done 60 ft time was 180 and 1/4 mile was 12.04 at 114 MPH on stock street tires, very happy with the out come. 05 GTO A/4


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Cool! Was that a simulated "dyno" 1/4 mile run or did you actually make it to the track? What was your 1/8 mile time and speed? Do you have plans for any more mods?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

what are ur mods? and what will you do to get 8 more rwhp?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

It's been 3 hours since I posted and no answer? Hmmm!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

LOWET said:


> My motor was completed a few days ago. 393 RWHP and 429 FPTQ with a Automatic. 1/4 mile was also done 60 ft time was 180 and 1/4 mile was 12.04 at 114 MPH on stock street tires, very happy with the out come. 05 GTO A/4


 
At what RPM did the TQ peak and what was the HP and TQ at 5252 RPM? Do you have the results of the dyno that you could post?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*motor is complete*



6QTS11OZ said:


> Cool! Was that a simulated "dyno" 1/4 mile run or did you actually make it to the track? What was your 1/8 mile time and speed? Do you have plans for any more mods?


 
No. that was a simulation on a MUSTANG DYNO. Which I am told is spot on with real world times, this is a 11 sec car because there was almost no
traction in 1st and second gear with stock street tires. Even a short ride on the street had me smiling. at 50 MPH , nail the throttle and it will drop down into 2nd getting sideways when it hits 3rd and 4th.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Car complete*



05GTO said:


> At what RPM did the TQ peak and what was the HP and TQ at 5252 RPM? Do you have the results of the dyno that you could post?


they are going to have my sheets laminated, so when I go back next week to get my rear tires changed I will get the sheets and post them. It started to make good torque down low, at around 3500 rpms the torque was about 385 and it peaked at 429 / 430 , but I forgot at what RPM, I was still making power at 7000 RPMs


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*motor complete*



EEZ GOAT said:


> what are ur mods? and what will you do to get 8 more rwhp?


not sure WHAT if anything else that I am going to do . And remember this is on a MUSTANG DYNO. If it was a Dyno Jet my torque would be close to 500 . They told me my Motor is putting out atleast 525 / 550 HP


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*motor complete*



6QTS11OZ said:


> Cool! Was that a simulated "dyno" 1/4 mile run or did you actually make it to the track? What was your 1/8 mile time and speed? Do you have plans for any more mods?


 
I think I am done with the mods. I live in Connecticut and they do Mandatory emission's testing . Right now I am OK. my 60 foot time were 180 but NO TRACTION. I can see a 1.60 60 foot time if the car would hook up


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Your car is sick,what are all the mods done to it?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*motor completed*

Let me see if I remember everything. This item were done over the past year
AEM Brure force CAI , ported and polished throttle body , Pro Products Typhoon intake manifold, Custom grind comp cam 641/646 lift cam , 928 valve springs , # 45 injectors, Vigalinti 3600 stall torque converter, B&M trans cooler, LT headers , high flow cats and Magnaflow exhaust, TWE oil catch can. Omega Thermistor non linear thermister element. Cam is so big that it has to idle at aprod 1100 RPMS. under that it will either stall and RPMs will not hold steady. also added a DASH HAWK.

Work done by *MONGILLOMOTORS.COM in New Haven, CT*


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Motor done*

Another engine picture when I got it home.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> No. that was a simulation on a MUSTANG DYNO. Which I am told is spot on with real world times, this is a 11 sec car because there was almost no
> traction in 1st and second gear with stock street tires. Even a short ride on the street had me smiling. at 50 MPH , nail the throttle and it will drop down into 2nd getting sideways when it hits 3rd and 4th.


I really don't know how a dyno 1/4 mile run can be spot on to an actual track 1/4 mile run but if that's what you and your shop think then so be it. There are just too many variables that can make a difference. Regardless, enjoy your ride. :cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Motor complete*



6QTS11OZ said:


> I really don't know how a dyno 1/4 mile run can be spot on to an actual track 1/4 mile run but if that's what you and your shop think then so be it. There are just too many variables that can make a difference. Regardless, enjoy your ride. :cheers


 
I would need slicks and have my car at the track at about the same air temp as my simulation to repeat it or better it. My simulation was done with crap for traction in 1st and 2nd. Check out the MUSTANG DYNOs web site

Mustang Dynamometer / Mustang Engineering: Chassis Dynamometers, Engine Dyno, Transmission Dynes & Tow Dynos; Dyne, Dyno, Dynamometers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> I would need slicks and have my car at the track at about the same air temp as my simulation to repeat it or better it. My simulation was done with crap for traction in 1st and 2nd. Check out the MUSTANG DYNOs web site
> 
> Mustang Dynamometer / Mustang Engineering: Chassis Dynamometers, Engine Dyno, Transmission Dynes & Tow Dynos; Dyne, Dyno, Dynamometers


That's cool. Sorry if I sound a bit skeptical but I would respect a time slip from the track more than one from a "simulated" dyno run. The key word is "simulated". There is no way the dyno can "simulate" a poorly prepped track. There is no way it can "simulate" head or cross winds. There is no way it can "simulate" the exact temperature and DA of the track you decide to run at. What I'm really saying is take the info you get from the dyno as "reference" info only and not "fact". The timeslip from the track will be the only proof of what you car can do.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:agree Get that thing to the track.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*motor is completed*

Here is a video of my car doing a 1/4 mile simulation on a MUSTANG DYNO 12.04 @ 114 MPH from a rolling start because of not traction.

ENJOY

YouTube - Mustang Dyno 1/4 mile run


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*engine completed*



6QTS11OZ said:


> That's cool. Sorry if I sound a bit skeptical but I would respect a time slip from the track more than one from a "simulated" dyno run. The key word is "simulated". There is no way the dyno can "simulate" a poorly prepped track. There is no way it can "simulate" head or cross winds. There is no way it can "simulate" the exact temperature and DA of the track you decide to run at. What I'm really saying is take the info you get from the dyno as "reference" info only and not "fact". The timeslip from the track will be the only proof of what you car can do.


 
NO PROBLEM. I also want a real time slip. We will try to get the car to ATCO A.S.A.P but with Winter now hitting the North East don't know when we will get there. ED is the man who drove my car in the simulation and he said to repeat my times I would need slicks because the traction on the Mustang DYNO's huge rollers allows for very realistic 1/4 mile time . I checked with Mustang and they said real world numbers and what the the Dyno told me will be within a a few c--t hairs of each other. not more then .002 under simular conditions.
My 60 ft times were bad because of no traction, with a good set of slicks, it might make 11s. my car is a A/4 so pretty much GAS & GO


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*My Dyno Sheet*

Here is a copy of my Dyno Sheet on a MUSTANG DYNO MAX Torque at 3585 RPMs and HP was still climbing at 6350 RPM when they let off the gas. If this was a DYNO JET, the peak HP would have been 450 or so. and god knows what the torque would be.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> Here is a copy of my Dyno Sheet on a MUSTANG DYNO MAX Torque at 3585 RPMs and HP was still climbing at 6350 RPM when they let off the gas. If this was a DYNO JET, the peak HP would have been 450 or so. and god knows what the torque would be.


SAE or STD? Instead of speculating what it might do on a DynoJet why don't you put it on one? Your torque curve is not that great. Well actually there is no torque curve. It looks like a mountain. Peaky torque isn't gonna do anything on the higher end. Sure it will be a blast on the low end but you will start falling off the faster you go. Let's see how it does at the track. Good luck!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*1/4 mile time*



6QTS11OZ said:


> SAE or STD? Instead of speculating what it might do on a DynoJet why don't you put it on one? Your torque curve is not that great. Well actually there is no torque curve. It looks like a mountain. Peaky torque isn't gonna do anything on the higher end. Sure it will be a blast on the low end but you will start falling off the faster you go. Let's see how it does at the track. Good luck!


The numbers I posted are corrected numbers

I will get it to the track as soon as the weather breaks, too much snow right now. I want to put it on a Dyno Jet but there is only one other place near me that has one. I won't do business with them. When I turned to them for advise for mods as what I should do after they did a CAT BACK. They told me go with a cam. I questioned their thinking. They told me they have been doing this for years and I should trust them. They put a 646/641 lift cam in a car with just a Cat Back and CAI. I was left with NO POWER up till about 3500RPMs. Needless to say I won't be going back there again. Even though the torque did flatten out, my car was still climbing and building HP at 6350. The shop told me this car would start falling off with its HP around 7000 RPMs. I think a set of 373s will help with the MPH. My 60 ft times sucked because of no traction and they had to roll on the gas from the get go. the car is a A/4. as far as speculating what it will do, I think a better word would be WISHING what it would do. I want big torque down low to get this sucker launched and I want the HP to take over and get me thru the 1/4. My way of think has always been , TORQUE to get her moving & Horse Power to keep her moving and get her till the end of the track. I am kind of OLD SCHOOL


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Motor almost complete*

I never street race and my GTO has never seen any track time. My main concern is what it does on the street and this sucker does rip. I am too old to be racing but not so old that I can't put my foot in it now and then and just turn it loose. I am putting on a set of NITTO's Drag radials because my stockers suck. If I am driving at around 35MPH and just nail the throttle, it down shifts leaving rubber and getting sideways in 2nd, 3rd and 4th. I drive it with the traction control off so I can gas it and start leaving rubber at any speed . Even on the hiway doing 60MPH. gas it and it drops down a gear or 2 leaving rubber like JOHN FORCE [ not that much ] but you know what I mean. I am just a old man having a ball. Even my shop gets a kick out of it. About 95 percent of their clients are from about 30 on down, Then I walk in there and have the youngsters just looking at me like I was nut's. WHO said old farts can't have fun?????


----------

